# Volt meter



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a portable solar panel, as it didn't come with a volt meter I purchased on from e-bay, unfortunately it didn't come with instructions. So can anyone tell me the bets you to connect the volt meter so I can read who much the solar panel is producing. 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I am no expert but I believe you need a regulator to be able to charge your battery. I believe that if you don't use a regulator you can damage batteries and panel!!!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What wattage is the portable panel. 

Charlie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You can connect a volt meter anywhere you have 12v, the nearer the battery the more accurate it will be. However to know what your panel is producing you need to read the current not the voltage, your volt meter will show how the level that you are charged up to.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Agree with Jesport, the best way to measure a solar panels output is to connect an ammeter to measure the current.
If you have bought a multimeter you can set it to read DC amps and connect in series with the pos feed to the battery. However, be aware that a cheap meter may not be able to measure currents in excess of 1A.



Trevor


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys
The panels are 60 watt each making 120 watts. They do have have a regulator fitted. 
Do i connect it directly to one of the batteries or the leads coming from the regulator attached to the panel?


thanks again 
Chris


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Connect ammeter between pos output from regulator to pos terminal on battery. this will measure the actual current flowing into the battery. Will vary depending on how sunny it is of course, expect around 7 amps in full sun at midday in June.


Trevor


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Trevor


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me recomend one or tell me where to acquire an ammetre from I've tried maplins but they don't do them.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

yes they do - look under multimeter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chrisgd said:


> The panels are 60 watt each making 120 watts. They do have have a regulator fitted


You're saying you have two, 60watt portable panels? Is it a suitcase type thing?

If so, the regulator (as you've implied) is fitted to the panel itself, so you should just have two wires coming from the panel, probably red and black. Simply connect the red to battery +ve and black to battery -ve. When the sun's shining on it, you should be able to read the voltage across the battery (red probe to +ve, black probe to -ve), and you should read in the region of 13-14V dc. If you remove the solar panel connections, the voltage reading should decay slowly to 12.5V - 12.7V.

Have a read through Sallytrafic's guide:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-67764-solar-panels.html

It should explain everything.

Gerald


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh no they don't!

visiting one of their shops and looking on line they sell multimeter's not ammetres, which wil permanantly dispaly the amps going into my batteries (i hope I'm correct ). I am hoping to be corrected.



cheers
chris


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

You want a permantant installation?
this more like it?
http://www.rc-cars-planes.com/


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Along similar lines to tulsehillboys, I use one of these. It's designed for permanent installation and gives a range of readings. Voltage, current flow (both whilst under charge and discharging), percentage charge and estimated running time.

The advantage over a simple ammeter fitted into the solar panel connection is that you get a picture of exactly what is happening at the battery.

http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...t/NASA-BM-1-Compact-Power-Meter/prod_255.html


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry posted in error


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the last 2 links to products.

I thought I was onto something for my ammeter needs ( my Sterling B2B cofuses my Elektroblok Carger and Panel Ammeter) so need separate ammeter.

Both products mentioned do not seem to cope with over 50A - OK with a nominal 80A alternator and a B2B I may only just be tickling that figure even if the batteries were low, but I do not want to push the limits.

Any other suggestions?

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Chrisgd said:


> yes they do sell multimeters but no ammeters! well not ones I can leave connected all the time.


Go back to Maplins and buy an inline fuse holder for a blade type fuse (like the ones you have in your motorhome). £2 or £3.

Ask them for a Car Current tester Part No. N48CY. £9.99 This is a small digital ammeter that runs off its own internal battery. It is not meant to be permanently switched on. I use mine to get an idea of how much charge I am getting, then switch it off. If you want a permanently on reading, buy a good regulator with digital readout.

You will also need a blade fuse of appropriate size, 7.5 or 10 amp should do.

Fit the inline fuse holder on the positive side between the regulator and battery. Fit the Current tester in the inline fuse holder and then fit your fuse into the Current tester. Switch on and it will give you the output (in amps) of your panel. You can use this tester to help you angle your panel for maximum output.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Both products mentioned do not seem to cope with over 50A - OK with a nominal 80A alternator and a B2B I may only just be tickling that figure even if the batteries were low, but I do not want to push the limits.


Geoff - you're in danger of confusing the issue.

Chris - what _exactly_ are you looking for? A permanent ammeter for a portable panel? I would have gone for a permanent panel if you want a fixed installation.

Geoff - don't you just want to check the solar panel output? What size solar panel do you have?

Gerald


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gerald

Sorry if you think I have gone a bit off-topic, but since other posters, who seem to know the ammeter market, were recommending ammeter sources I thought I might ask about 50A+ ammeters. 

(nothing, if you read my post, to do with sloar panels)

Geoff


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

747 said:


> Chrisgd said:
> 
> 
> > yes they do sell multimeters but no ammeters! well not ones I can leave connected all the time.
> ...


Thanks for that, one ordered, up to now I have been sticking the multi meter in the fuse holder, I'v been looking for something a little up market :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok chaps
don't know why but i was looking for a permanent fixture for the ammeter for use with portable solar panels. Does seem a bit strange doesn't. all I wanted to be able to do was check how many amps the panels were generating. 
I've now decided to follow 747s advice, so I'm now of to maplins.


thanks again everyone for taking the time and effort to respond


Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My 90 watt solar panel is freestanding and I used the Maplins gizmo as an easy way to find out at which angle I can get the max. output. After 6 months of testing, I can now chuck the ammeter away.  I also have an Analogue Ammeter on the control panel (which reads a bit high) for reference.

As long as I know roughly how to angle the panel for the time of day/year, I will just let it get on with it now. :lol:


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

747 said:


> Chrisgd said:
> 
> 
> > yes they do sell multimeters but no ammeters! well not ones I can leave connected all the time.
> ...


Thanks for the help
Been to maplins for the current tester, just trying it out now it now, bit overcast and only reading just under 3 amps.

again thanks
chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In overcast conditions, just lie the panels flat. They produce less when propped up unless there is some hazy sunshine.


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

747 said:


> In overcast conditions, just lie the panels flat. They produce less when propped up unless there is some hazy sunshine.


[align=justify]

Sun came out for a while and it went up to 6.5amps.


----------

